
It's time to pay for social media - realpeopleio
https://blog.realpeople.io/posts/2018/04/05/its-time-to-pay-for-social-media.html
======
bsenftner
It would be nice to see more information about the people behind this service.
The site is clearly speaking to people concerned about privacy, so knowing who
is running the service is part of knowing who has access to your information.

